

Ask HN: A replacement for last.fm? - csbartus

Since today you can't really listen to radio on last.fm outside US, UK &#38; Germany, can you recommend something similar but for free?<p>Thanks.
======
vorador
<http://listen.grooveshark.com/>

------
jl
<http://thesixtyone.com>

~~~
csbartus
hmmm.. not exactly but thanks!

~~~
csbartus
until then www.arigato.ro :D

------
acro
Shoutcast radio on winamp is what I have used for years, many stations there.

~~~
RossM
Hurrah for nostalgia!

------
defied
<http://www.hypem.com>

tons of good music - some hard to find songs as well

------
voberoi
I use last.fm recommendations + <http://seeqpod.com>

------
trickjarrett
Most radio stations have individual feeds on their sites. That's the best tip
I can offer.

------
10ren
<http://www.imeem.com>

------
nsrivast
<http://www.lala.com>

------
viggity
pandora.com?

~~~
Shamiq
Doesn't work out of the US.

